# Here we go again.... 2015 IBC section 1104.3.1



## Builder Bob (Nov 2, 2017)

We are having a discussion in our office where the following exception for accessible routes has created discussion - if the circulation paths located within an employee work area of less than 1,000 SF are not required to be on accessible routes, does this mean that furnishings in copy rooms do not have to meet the height limitations for counter tops, etc.?

Q2 Can I isolate numerous employee work areas into pods and only provide an accessible route to the entrance of the pod, but not within the pod of less than 1000, SF delineated by permanently installed partitions. 

Q3 If I create a closed office plans with permanent partitions in groups less of 1,000 SF, Can I remove the requirement for accessible furnishings except in the areas of the accessible route?

This portion of the code was easier to enforce with the 2012 300 sf rule.....


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 2, 2017)

Furniture, unless fixed in place, is not covered by ADA. Note however that Title I requires accommodations by employers to address specific needs.
Also, if the public and venders are invited to employee areas issues may arise. Best to provide an accessible shared area for employees to meet non-employees.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 2, 2017)

"Work areas shall be located on an accessible route in order to provide access to, into, and out of the work area.

The assumption is that the employment nondiscrimination requirements of the ADA will provide for “reasonable accommodations” to the disability of the employee and the area in which they work. In other words, employers will modify individual work areas for the specific requirements of the individual utilizing the space. An accessible route will be required to each work area. An example of this is an individual work station in a laboratory. Installing sinks and built-in counters at accessible levels could make the station impractical for use by a person who is standing. Ergonomic researchers used to recommend a standing counter at a minimum of 36 inches, but are now advising even higher counters to reduce fatigue. When a station is required to be adapted for an individual, it would be revised based on the individual’s needs and abilities. An accessible route to each work station in the laboratory would be required so that access to and from that station would be available. Note that the 36-inch clear width for the accessible route is the same as the minimum required width of an exit access aisle. For exceptions to the route to work areas, see Section 1104.3.1."

Reference code commentary and 2015 Illustrated Handbook


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 6, 2017)

Still clear as mud,   I understand the ability to enter and leave work space, I understand private vs. common use, What I don't understand is on the illustration provided where I have four cubicles on the accessible aisle and four cubicles on the accessible aisle access way....and then I have two cubicles with a non-accessible route to their work spaces which require two or more people to travel to gain access to these cubicles.....

What is the rhyme or reason where something has to be accessible for work areas in employee only accessed areas.......

Do I have to provide an accessible counter in a common copy room for employees?

Like I said earlier, the 300 sf exception for a work area was a lot easier to enforce than the 1,000 sf rule which makes makes this loco..


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 6, 2017)

ADA Guy, a reasonable explanation that makes sense. The illustrated code diagram doesn't


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 6, 2017)

I suppose aisle and aisle accessway are defined terms applicable for accessible MOE in reference to 1018


----------



## conarb (Nov 6, 2017)

We have an old railroad station that has incorporated an old railroad dining car, whenever I make reservations there I always request seating in the dining car, many today have never experienced eating in a dining car.  Of course railroad dining cars are nowhere near ADA compliant so it is being torn-down/converted to other uses but the dining car will be gone.  Even though it might be relocated in some kind of museum it will never be a dining car that people can actually eat in.



			
				East Bay Times said:
			
		

> The “Victor B Stewart,” a century-old rail passenger car that is essentially an addition to the east side of the old depot building that serves as a private dining room, will likely be removed from the property as part of the remodel. Herrington said the car, *used as a dining room, is not Americans With Disabilities Act-compliant.*
> 
> The city didn’t want the old car, built for the president of the Soo Line railroad, Herrington said. “I thought it would have looked good at Heather Farm Park,” said Herrington, who added that it might end up near the Amtrak depot in Martinez, where that city’s old steam engine sits.
> 
> ...



Because some people can't experience the disability a$$holes don't want anybody to be able experience dining in a real rail car. 


¹ http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/10/24/walnut-creek-depot-poised-to-go-from-steaks-to-retail-shops/


----------



## Yikes (Nov 7, 2017)

Builder Bob, check out this discussion: https://steppingthruaccessibility.com/employees-only/#.WgIypFtSxhE


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks Yikes


----------

